
Search plus your world? What's so bad about that? - Benjy
http://thewhatnoise.blogspot.com/2012/01/search-plus-your-world-whats-so-bad.html
======
yanw
Nothing's wrong with it but the imaginary non issues invented by a bunch of
bloggers pretending to be lawyers.

~~~
Benjy
More heat than light in the blogosphere - there's a surprise.

